# spooled by hammerhead



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

i know you're going to be disappointed with no pics, but i was with a friend at okaloosa island pier today and a 10+ft hammerhead was swimming aroud the pier but wouldn't touch any baits any finally swam off. So me and my buddy decided to put a 8ft steel leader on his penn 850 and butterfly a skipjack and throw it out there to see if he would come back.so he finally show up again and circles us a couple times before he finally eats us. we freespooled for 10 seconds and we were on! he finally realised he was hooked after about taking about 100yards of line and then he really took off. couldnt stop him and eventally he spooled us. but it was fun while it lasted. :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's the way it rolls!!! Now time to buy another 20 bucks in line!!! hahahaa


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

haha yea i think its worth spending a extra 20 bucks. fist hammerhead ive hooked. the power of the fish was insane!!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Funny to think there is some Apex predator cruising around with 600feet of dental floss trailing behind him somewhere.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

yupp haha when the fight was over it felt like someone torched the spool...:furious:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I hooked a Great Hammerhead on a trolling line a few years back. He raised that huge hammer out of the water and snapped my line like it was nothing. I figured that I just made him a little mad like a bee sting. I'm not really sure what I would have done with him if I did get him to the boat. He looked about the same size as the one that you hooked. He was one beautiful fish.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

2 weeks ago I hooked up with a 8-10ft hammerhead on the paradise hole. Fought it for 6-7 mins and it spit my ruby lip out still alive. Crazy.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

yea if he would of stayed on, i was expecting a good 3 to 4 hour fight


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Sounds like you needed a boat so you could chase him some...


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

salt-life said:


> yea if he would of stayed on, i was expecting a good 3 to 4 hour fight


Before you re-spool. Tie a loop in your line about 10 feet or so form your rod tip. That was if you get spooled again you can clip another rod to the loop,cut the line at the reel and keep fighting. If you get your loop back, take the tag end and put it back on your rod. That's how we fished small reels off the beach. :thumbsup: Good luck next time :thumbup:


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Or just go with 100# braid and lock down the drag when you are getting low.


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

dont no if 100#braid would be a good idea sometimes it dont break hate to see u tear up a good reel think for a 10 foot hammerhead u might want to get a bigger setup but good luck on spinning gear that is alot of fish to fight


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

yea that was the biggest reel we had at the moment so we had no choice. jonnyt, our drag was locked down the whole fight and he was still running like a king


----------



## brandonf13 (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw yall throwing at that fish when it came down the bar... damn nice hammer.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

haha yea brandon his ass swam off so i threw a bloody chunk of skipjack out and he came back.. funnn fight!!!


----------



## brandonf13 (Oct 2, 2007)

I left right before that happened, damn it.. Bet it was fun though. I'll be back down September 1st, hopefully it starts to pick up.


----------



## tee-man (Apr 2, 2012)

dand that would have been cool to see!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

If as he reaches the end of your reel, you tighten the drag as hard a possible, most likely the leader will break and you will keep all your line.


Just sayin'


But a GREAT story,

Thanks!!!
Jim


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

HA! That is funny! We hooked a hammerhead last year on the beach with a 6/0 Penn Senator and it still took 3 hours to get it on the beach. And it only measured 8' 2". They have some amazing power, speed and strength.

Good jod for trying!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

devinsdad said:


> HA! That is funny! We hooked a hammerhead last year on the beach with a 6/0 Penn Senator and it still took 3 hours to get it on the beach. And it only measured 8' 2". They have some amazing power, speed and strength.
> 
> Good jod for trying!


Gary, I don't know about you, but I was sore for about 3 days after that fight!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)




----------

